# מתי בכלל הספקת לעצום עניים?



## cfu507

Hi
How would you say it in English:
מתי בכלל הספקת לעצום עיניים?
Thanks


----------



## Mjolnir

When did you manage to close your eyes?


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> When did you manage to close your eyes?


Does manage to works everytime when in Hebrew I would say  הספקת?. For example:
הספקת לסדר את החדר לפני שהמנקה הגיעה?
המורה, לא הספקתי להכין שיעורים


----------



## elroy

For the title sentence, I suggest a less literal translation: "When did you finally manage to get some shut-eye?" (I assume the reference is to sleep.)

As for your follow-up question, "I managed to" is generally a good translation but it may not always be the best one in a given context. Other options are "I was able to" and "I succeeded in."


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> Does manage to works everytime when in Hebrew I would say  הספקת?. For example:
> הספקת לסדר את החדר לפני שהמנקה הגיעה?
> המורה, לא הספקתי להכין שיעורים



1st example - works.
2nd example- not so much. You can say "I didn't manage to do my homework", but that's לא הצלחתי לעשות את השיעורים, not לא הספקתי (if you don't elaborate).
I'd probably say something like "I didn't have enough time..." for לא הספקתי.


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> For the title sentence, I suggest a less literal translation: "When did you finally manage to get some shut-eye?" (I assume the reference is to sleep.)



I totally missed that 
Cfu, did you mean sleep when you wrote לעצום עיניים?


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> I totally missed that
> Cfu, did you mean sleep when you wrote לעצום עיניים?


 
Yes.


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> Yes.



I don't have an excuse either, it's pretty early 
Go with elroy's sentence


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> I don't have an excuse either, it's pretty early


 
You can always blame your wife


----------



## JaiHare

So, is להספיק similar in meaning, then, to להצליח? Normally, I think of הצלחתי as "I managed to (do something)". I'm still learning, always learning, and it's kinda important to know that there's another word that people use for "managed" or "succeeded". Does it ever stop? 

Jai


----------



## Mjolnir

JaiHare said:


> So, is להספיק similar in meaning, then, to להצליח? Normally, I think of הצלחתי as "I managed to (do something)". I'm still learning, always learning, and it's kinda important to know that there's another word that people use for "managed" or "succeeded". Does it ever stop?
> 
> Jai



להספיק is similar to להצליח, but it also adds a sense of time.
לא הספקתי להכין את השיעורים - here הספקתי means "I didn't have enough time".
הספקת לעשות את זה? - here הספקת combines both "did you manage/succeed" and "did you have enough time".
לא הספקתי לתפוס את האוטובוס - also combines time (the bus drove off before I got there) and "managed/succeeded".


----------



## JaiHare

Mjolnir said:


> להספיק is similar to להצליח, but it also adds a sense of time.
> לא הספקתי להכין את השיעורים - here הספקתי means "I didn't have enough time".
> הספקת לעשות את זה? - here הספקת combines both "did you manage/succeed" and "did you have enough time".
> לא הספקתי לתפוס את האוטובוס - also combines time (the bus drove off before I got there) and "managed/succeeded".



תודה רבה! האמת היא שרוב הזמן אני מרגיש מבולבל לגמרי כשאני שומע מילים אחרות עם אותן המשמעויות! תודה על ההסברה.​


----------



## Mjolnir

JaiHare said:


> תודה רבה! האמת היא שרוב הזמן אני מרגיש מבולבל לגמרי כשאני שומע מילים אחרות עם אותן המשמעויות! תודה על ההסברה.​


על לא דבר 
דרך אגב, אני חושב ש"הסבר" יתאים יותר. המילה "הסברה" בדרך כלל שמורה לפוליטיקה.​


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> דרך אגב, אני חושב ש"הסבר" יתאים יותר. המילה "הסברה" בדרך כלל שמורה לפוליטיקה.​


נכון


----------

